# Was this an S3?????



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

I found these pics on a crazy site...it looks like an S3 to me because its a 2 door and you can see the /S badge. Thats real sad to see an S3 like this


----------



## e m k a e i v (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Was this an S3????? (GTiG6O)*

Looks like it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Was this an S3????? (GTiG6O)*

well im guessing it was because of the avus rims


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Was this an S3????? (GTiG6O)*

sadly, yes


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Was this an S3????? (b5bel)*

ouch!


----------

